# 1/64 th scale Golf cart bridge with attached tee complex



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

very nicee!

who made (brand) the heavy integument vehicles?


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Norscot, both machines


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

The bridge is rising in elevation, it comes up a foot in scale, from the first right hand turn, to the start of the retaining wall, then flattens out to be level with the tee box wall. It's also turning as well as elevation change, it can be tricky with the real thing, especially when there is nothing but water or open marsh to cross with a target to put the bridge in, usually hundreds of feet away.


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

This bridge we built in 2004, in Reunion, Florida... It was on the cover of the Wall Street Journal, not to bad for some jackleg carpenters...


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Excuse the walk down memory lane, back to the pictures


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## spudwrench73 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------

